# What Convinced You That You're an SP?



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

How long you've been studying about Jung/MBTI/Keirsey theories before you decided that you're an SP? 

What makes you think that you're an SP? Are there any specific characters in you that convinced you?

Have you ever mistype yourself? What type(s) did you think you were?


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> How long you've been studying about Jung/MBTI/Keirsey theories before you decided that you're an SP?
> 
> What makes you think that you're an SP? Are there any specific characters in you that convinced you?
> 
> Have you ever mistype yourself? What type(s) did you think you were?


i studied many different typing systems and really got into MBTI specifically about 2 years ago. I actually typed as an INTP for a long time, until 18 months or so ago when i really got into functions and found some good descriptions of ISTP. Then it was pretty damn obvious from then on. I think what confused me is that I was caught in a Dom-Tert loop for a long time, so Ni was really in teh forefront with messed up testing. When life started to normalize a bit, I realized just how much i use Se. The P was never in doubt. =P I have difficulty doing anything outside of the present moment, its hard to look at the big picture, and I would rather act then talk, and i would rather analyze then act. Ti is the function I identify with the most. Ti can practically define me at times.....


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I just did the smart facebook quizzes. A lot of those quizzes are really dingbatty light and shallow. But there were always diamonds in the rough. The main one was the Keirsey Personality Type, which I got an ISTP the first time around. And then there were others like are you right brained or left brained? Normally I'm a person who reads stuff and draws bad conclusions. But I kept getting Artisan Crafter. So I began to say, maybe I should try out my weakness and trust the results. That was over a year ago in September 2010.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

the ISFP description is too spot on for me to mistake myself as an INFP, although I also do relate quite well to the INFP description.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*How long you've been studying about Jung/MBTI/Keirsey theories before you decided that you're an SP? *
A few months, but I didn't really understand it then. I am a ISFP with high Ne, so it was really difficult for me to decide. I finally came to the decision when I noticed what Se was about. On this forum they downgrade Se, so you have to pull yourself away from that and learn from other SP's or yourself. N's on here still type me as an INFP.

*What makes you think that you're an SP? Are there any specific characters in you that convinced you?*
I guess I related most to the laid back attitude. When I look at the NF forum they worry a lot, I mean ok, high Fi sometimes makes me question my feelings/thoughts. But the NF's come up with all sorts of strange theories for their behaviours. 

*Have you ever mistype yourself? What type(s) did you think you were?*
ESTJ was my first type, then ENFP, ENFJ, and INFP. Those were the types that showed up the most.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

By the simple fact that I'm awesome. :laughing:

I had tested as ISTP and INTP consistently. I have a distinct preference for IxTP. And when I started reading about the functions, it was just a matter of deciding between whether I preferred Se-Ni or Ne-Si.


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

*How long you've been studying about Jung/MBTI/Keirsey theories before you decided that you're an SP? 
*

At least a year.

*What makes you think that you're an SP? Are there any specific characters in you that convinced you?
*

Out of all the descriptions, the ISTP one fit me best. I love doing things just for the sensory pleasure (rather than intellectual or emotional pleasure).

*Have you ever mistype yourself? What type(s) did you think you were?*

For at least a year I thought I was some sort of NT.


----------



## Cashmere (Dec 28, 2011)

In high school I always came up as INFP because I was very depressed and would think about the present moment and why or how things happened, I was also heartbroken

But when I took the test again a week ago, I came up ISFP repeatedly (I took it a couple times to make sure). I realized even back then I was doing things hands-on: programming my own RPG, drawing whatever came to mind that inspired me, and music really really resonated with me. I always felt useless when I wasn't using my inspiration so now I know I am an ISFP.

Now I can't go more than a few hours without doing something hands-on, I make my own fun, I'm often swept away by music, I'm kind but find it hard to express myself in words, I'm agreeable, and I'm kind of a workaholic hermit. Typical ISFP


----------



## Treeton (Mar 10, 2010)

*How long you've been studying about Jung/MBTI/Keirsey theories before you decided that you're an SP? *

I've just come to the conclusion that I am an SP recently, so I would say close to a year.


*What makes you think that you're an SP? Are there any specific characters in you that convinced you?*

I have a fairly developed Ne from years of trying to train myself to approach things in a 'cerebral' fashion. One of the things I started noticing that I would learn things better by doing them, rather than just reading about them or observing them and coming up with an accurate conclusion that way, which was very un-Ne like. I started doing some more self-searching, and surprise surprise, i'm actually a Sensor.

*Have you ever mistype yourself? What type(s) did you think you were?*

When I first signed up for PerC, I mistyped myself as an INTP, which I hear isn't exactly unusual for ISTP's.


----------



## elissabowden (Apr 27, 2009)

I've been studying theories for 4 years. With the word "study" taken lightly. More like I've read up on as much as I could and researched. I thought I was an NF for 2 years until I read Keirsey's theory on what the different temperments find important. NF just didn't sound like me at all. I'm extremely good at everything I try to do, I like to have a LOT of fun and I'm in no way a feeler. After a while, I realized I didn't find interests in things an intuitive would find interests in. I'm a kinesthetic learner. This convinced me a little more. My 5 senses are very aware. I played the violin for 10 years and learned by listening and playing. That and I can smell things from a mile away. Something my intuitive friends can't do as well. I'm just very concrete. I don't think of possibilities, I do what can be done. If that makes sense. I'm very focused on relevancy in the here and now. I've miss-typed myself several times: ESFP, ISFP, ENTP, INTP, INFP (this was the most common one). One thing is consistant. I'm a perciever. Figuring out if I was an S or N was really hard. But I have a very strong Se. 

In short, I read David Keirsey's "Please Understand Me II" and I read the SP description and the ESTP description (and several others. I wanted to make sure) and it fit me perfectly. Almost to a T. 

If this is long and confusing, I'm sorry. It's late and I'm tired.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Figuring out the J/P was the most challenging part of MBTI for me. The mistake I was making was concentrating only on the four letters, until I understood the role of cognitive functions. Before, my biggest problem was the comparison of me with my best friend. She keeps scoring as a J every time she does the test (I forced her to do different ones because I couldn't believe it), she's the messiest, craziest, most chaotic, all-over-the-place person I know, and yet she agrees that she's very J. On the contrary, I keep getting P while being light years from her, I feel like a pure J next to her. Anyway, getting to know cognitive functions made me understand much more, because it's not so much about cleaning and stuff, but behavior patterns. In this sense, I can see her Ni and I can see my Se. I'm very practical, objective and I sense things; and I don't connect them to the previous patterns as much as SJ's, although I have some tendency towards it when it comes to topics I'm really interested about.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Because of a brief but detailed description on a website about Sensors and Perceivers .


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

It took me one test (although I used to border P/J pretty often back then, due to mis-interpretation of some questions) and a short skimming through the respective forums to know where I belong.


----------



## seeg (Jan 7, 2010)

I always thought of myself as an ENTP, but in hindsight I think I was just 'wanting' to be one almost.

I realised that I'd always been pushed to be more outgoing since being a child, and my way of doing that was to act like a joker to get laughs. In my own mind I was quite loud and extrovert, but to everyone else I was a distant, quiet guy who chirped up every now and again with quick witted, straight-to-the-point comments.

As for SP, I realised that my thinking was quite concrete, but I just had a really quick, ADHD-esque thought process which I took as being N. I hate theory, I love to tinker with motorbikes and stuff and I have good body control for example, all of which supported me being S.

As for P, that was piss easy... I'm a total procrastinator who never keeps deadlines and I can't even begin to work out timeplans or anything like that. I just do random stuff as they come up.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

From a Keirsey perspective, the Artisan temperament fits me better than the Idealist temperament. I thought there was something wrong with the Keirsey temperaments until I realized I was just calling myself the wrong temperament. I was like, "why do all of these NFs sound like social workers?" and felt that I am too confrontational and that I don't avoid conflict enough. My biggest strength is also not diplomacy, but improvising and being resourceful and creative and I guess applying "tactics."

Also, in PTypes the ISFP Exuberant type sounds JUST like me.

As for Jung, it would be easy to say that I am either Ne or Se, and some people still seem to think that I am Ne. However, others report that I am awfully "earthy" for an ENFP, and I realized myself by the Beebe function model that I was utilizing waaaay too much "Si" for an ENFP, and this made me quite suspicious. I am also pretty fond of things being realistic, making an impact, sensory, and I speak and write in great detail, and consistently reference my own life experience. I also tend to judge people unfairly who have not experienced things for themselves. That all sounds more like Se than Ne.


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

*What makes you think that you are an SP*



WickedQueen said:


> How long you've been studying about Jung/MBTI/Keirsey theories before you decided that you're an SP?
> 
> What makes you think that you're an SP? Are there any specific characters in you that convinced you?
> 
> Have you ever mistype yourself? What type(s) did you think you were?


Tests results.
I wasnt much happy with label I got: in my area its mostly promoted not like Doer, but under label Conqueror or even Mercenary and examples given with that personality are Patton and Zhukov (as far as I know, the only military leader capable to send to hell Stalin and get away with that). Unlike in many people results stay same when retested, so heres no help. I didnt decide to be SP, it just happened. I quess inborn.

Specific characters?
- I came out of tests like most realistic one in couple hundreds people tested. The label Ultimate realist suits me better than Conqueror. Im female and half intelectual.
- Somehow limited ability to feel fear, despite I know what it is from personal experience and not just from description. Common sense, observations and experiences makes it for me instead od fear.
- Not making big deal of anything. After all, what Im doing here without proper english and without text editor. Heres always possibility to skip the thread.
- Im very direct.

Mistype myself?
Just theoretical possibility, but in this case Ill go for other ExxP temperament (in other classifications EPs are together under brand Explorer). In my case ENTP might.


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

Rainbow said:


> Because of a brief but detailed description on a website about Sensors and Perceivers .


Just description? You already was in ESTP board visiting us as unknown personality, might this board is your real home


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

How long you've been studying about Jung/MBTI/Keirsey theories before you decided that you're an SP? 

About 18 months+ Ish. Close to 2 years.

What makes you think that you're an SP? Are there any specific characters in you that convinced you?

A very similar story to @firedell with the laid back attitude and NF forums. I find ISFP descriptions more fitting than INFP and the functions too, Though I have a very high Ne. 

Have you ever mistype yourself? What type(s) did you think you were?

INFP, ENFP and ENTP. I blame high Ne but I don't know if that's even a problem anymore, I got so sick of trying to figure it out I gave up for a long while until I started to look more into SP because Se was always there.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Treeton said:


> \
> 
> 
> *What makes you think that you're an SP? Are there any specific characters in you that convinced you?*
> ...


You know what? I relate to this. A person can MAKE themselves do more Ne (or Ni) like work because they think it's the right thing or the intelligent thing to do, but I realized more and more doing academic writing and freelance writing how much I really hate a lot of theory and academia, and that I get restless and want to chat with people, listen to music, get up and walk around, cook something, wash the dishes, etc...it also depresses me more than doing either creative writing or hands-on work. 

Also, when I've been trained for jobs I'm always like "let me do it." When I've waited tables or run a cash register I much prefer to be trained for a very short period of time and actually spend most of my "training" period doing it myself with someone kind of watching over my shoulder for a few days, rather than shadowing someone or having it explained.


----------



## Treeton (Mar 10, 2010)

fourtines said:


> You know what? I relate to this. A person can MAKE themselves do more Ne (or Ni) like work because they think it's the right thing or the intelligent thing to do, but I realized more and more doing academic writing and freelance writing how much I really hate a lot of theory and academia, and that I get restless and want to chat with people, listen to music, get up and walk around, cook something, wash the dishes, etc...it also depresses me more than doing either creative writing or hands-on work.
> 
> Also, when I've been trained for jobs I'm always like "let me do it." When I've waited tables or run a cash register I much prefer to be trained for a very short period of time and actually spend most of my "training" period doing it myself with someone kind of watching over my shoulder for a few days, rather than shadowing someone or having it explained.


Exactly! I couldn't absorb anything from a writing assignment, as opposed to, say, building something for a science project. Not being able to just sit there and pour forth a supposedly intelligent sounding essay really took a blow to my self-esteem and utterly frustrated me, but it also opened my eyes as to how I actually absorbed information. Theory does nothing for me unless I can apply it to something.


----------

